# Rbp Issues (cannibalism)



## martini (Jul 19, 2009)

I had three RBPs in a 90g, and each were about 4" in size. I did have one get eaten when they were very small (1.5"), and replaced it, but the current set of three seemed to bond with little problem. I keep the tank pretty sparse: no plants, and just a couple of rocks. It was my hope to grow the trio out to their full size in that 90g tank.

The other day I went down to check them out, and to my horror one of my RBPs had been munched pretty good. He was still alive, but the wounds were severe. I removed him, set up a hospital tank, but unfortunately he didn't make it. Now I'm down to two 4" RBPs in the 90g. I'm thinking about finding another RBP of similar size to get the mini-shoal re-established, but they are difficult to find at that size in my area.

Was having three RBPs in a 90g a mistake? Did I need to have four (or more) to establish a proper social balance to the mini-shoal? Right now I'm not sure what to do; i.e., add more fish and hope the remaining two don't eat them, or just leave the two in there and let them enjoy their 90g crib. I was thinking that three for life in that tank would have been ideal, but I'm getting a little discouraged by the cannibalism.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

There's no "magic number" when it comes to groups of pygos, but typically the more you have, the better things will work out. 3 small natts in a 90 gallon tank can cause problems because of all the available space. Finding some more 4" natts should be pretty easy, I'd add another 5 or 6 and see how things go, you can always thin things out down the road as they get bigger. Sometimes you get a fish that just doesn't play well with others, if you add more fish, just keep an eye on things to make sure you don't have one fish that's creating all the problems.


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

I dont think there is really anything I started with 20 and ended up with 11 in a 600g 10 foot tank


----------



## XXXXXX (Sep 16, 2010)

Have the same problem at the moment myself. Have had 3 RBP's in a 75gal for a few months now. Growing well and getting along for the most part. Regularly dividing the tank in 3 parts and then shifting around who owed what. Then, recently, one of the 3, the largest, starts picking on the smallest. Before i get a chance to evacuate the smallest, they get him....

Now i've got 2 in a 75gal and the largest is starting on the other P.... chasing him around the tank...







...... Not sure what i'm going to do either at this point... 3 is not a good number to start with at all......


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

The magic number is 1.


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

ha majic number is one. I dont know what it is My old breeding red bellies I started with 6 and they always got along even if not feeding all the time. But a freinds at the time where so mean they killed each other. In my opinion i think its the luck of the draw. Or It could be something that no body has figured out yet. I wonder how on youtube some people have large numbers in smaller tanks then mine.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

cmulawka said:


> ha majic number is one. I dont know what it is My old breeding red bellies I started with 6 and they always got along even if not feeding all the time. But a freinds at the time where so mean they killed each other. In my opinion i think its the luck of the draw. Or It could be something that no body has figured out yet. I wonder how on youtube some people have large numbers in smaller tanks then mine.


You don't have near enough fish in that massive tank, 11 or even 20 small natts in a 600 gallon have way too much room and you are almost guaranteed to run into problems.


----------



## BIG GAME (Jul 31, 2010)

I`m new in this hobby and I still do my research but so far I thought that problem may be overcrowd but not to much space...







I`m confused.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Tons of factors can determine if you have cannibalism problems. Keep 1 or 5 or more is what I always heard. Over stocking is always better in my eyes. Wide variety of food is a key point IMO. Which I think involves chasing food from time to time. Decor can play a major part in cannibalism also.it could be a combination of things.


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

I have 7 caribes in a 125gwith no problems I wanted to add a few more I wanted a Piraya and some reds so I added 4 reds and a Piraya. caribes killed every one meanest p's I ever owned


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Piranha will eat each other. That's just how they are. I say try to put at least 6 fish about the same size in there. A couple may get munched but they will self regulate. I had 6 big rb in a 135 and they decided the tank wasn't big enough so they ate one. Now there are 5 and hardly a fin nip. When you add the new fish, rearrange the decorations and make sure there are not too many hiding places so they don't get territorial.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Cannibalism is a part of having pygos, it's just what they do. Three isn't a bad number to have , I have three and have very few problems, but they are in a small tank ith plenty of plants and driftwood. You need to find a good balance between overstocking and hiding spots or they set up territories and then defend the territories.


----------

